# 1950's Bolens???



## ih1066 (Jul 19, 2011)

Was just wondering what kind of Bolens this is year, value, and some specs. came across it cleaning my grandmothers shed. It has some attachments with it including a feild plow a snow plow and others


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.Bye

Just one tiny question...would it be 4 sale


----------



## ih1066 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes it would be for Sale i just want some more info on what year it is?, i know its a rideomatic, thats about it


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice Bolens! Have no idea what year.....?? 
Thomas??


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Mate, that is an awsome find, I just can't get anything like that over here.
Welcome to the forum too.
Thanks for sharing those pictures.
:aussie:


----------

